
Trueface Visual Density - nchafni
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-JFwp0pK50
======
mebr
What's the accuracy for very dense and very sparse crowds?

~~~
nchafni
@mebr thanks for you question, we tested it on few external benchmarks and the
MAE is: 61 on Shanghai A 15 on Shanghai B 133 on UCF-QNRF

We're continuing to improve our models and develop different approaches so
expect those scores to improve over time.

~~~
mebr
That sounds great. Thanks for sharing the info.

